# Brompton Time Just Might Be Here ?



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2015)

I just logged on to the staff benefits i.e. C2W scheme and it seems to be open, I thought it wouldn't be open until May. So which one will I plumb for. Now I haven't even ridden a Brompton but I've heard and read so much about them from long term members on here I have decided I will get one. 

I have just under a year at work before taking early retirement, so it will obviously be easier to get on the ever increasingly busy Southwest trains and then when we move to Spain it can come as luggage and I'll just pay a visit to Malaga Decathlon for N+1 I will be using the Brommie on some hilly routes both around here and where ever we end up, so I need some advice on which one to go for, either 3 or 6 speed and the different handlebars etc. I will have a budget initially around the grand. I will be able to add to that after the initial purchase for accessories.

Any advice greatly received.


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Apr 2015)

Six gears are obviously better than three for hills, but you'll struggle to get that within your £1000 budget. 

Bars are very personal – you really need to test-ride to get a feel for for which is most comfortable for you. The S bars look great and give a sporty position, the M give a better view in traffic. I eventually ended up with a compromise myself: S stem and third-party bars with a rise to get something between the two.

Budget later for Brooks saddle and a front bag. If you can spend a lot afterwards, then the SON hub dynamo is a fantastic upgrade.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Apr 2015)

It's hilly where we live so I have the six speed - I initially had he standard gearing but have just had it changed for the lower gearing.

I got mine on the bike to work scheme- I had the M6L which was on a special offer directly from the company that run the scheme. I added a rack when I had to have some crash repairs done and have found it very useful.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2015)

Thanks Trikeman , I have a nice Brooks saddle on my cx which I won't be bringing with me to Spain so I can swap that as it has been worn in already.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2015)

Ride to determine which bars you prefer (and make sure you like it).
Six gears definitely a benefit on anything other than flatlands. Higher cost but hard to upgrade.
Go for the reduced gearing option of the 44T chainring again if in hillier terrain - free option.

If the budget is tight I would take the 6 gears and forgo rack and mudguards - these can be added later.

The dynohub is fab (I have the SON) but again is an expensive option unless you do a lot of riding in the dark.

The Standard saddle is peachy.
The Brompton tyres seem fine so far.
The Brompton Tool kit is a good Christmas present
The Brompton luggage is good but chuffin' expensive. A bag frame costs only £20 and can be unfashionably used to tote a variety of saddlebags etc. More info:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brompton-luggage-bodge.177620/#post-3628179
Bromptons will also take Carradice saddlebags etc too and regular rack-packs.
Ergon grips are a necessity on an S-type.

A basic 6 speed with guards, rack or special paint will cost £955 and weigh 11.6kg. For an extra £30 you can choose the main frame color.

If I had to sell all but one of my 8 bikes, the Brompton would be the one I kept, even over the £2200 Custom Rourke ....


----------



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2015)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/brompton/m6l-2015-folding-bike-ec057650

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/brompton/h6l-2015-folding-bike-ec057652

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/brompton/m6r-2014-folding-bike-ec057653

What about these?


----------



## the_mikey (5 Apr 2015)

I have a six speed but if I was buying again I'd go for the three speed and get a smaller front chainring fitted.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2015)

With the C2W scheme we have to stay within the grand, officially. Some shops allow you to add apparently.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/brompton/m6l-2015-folding-bike-ec057650
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/brompton/h6l-2015-folding-bike-ec057652
> 
> ...


They're all fine.
I'd avoid raw lacquer as a finish as it seems less tough than paint.
You really need to determine which bars suit you. Take a look at the Brompton site and *try before you buy*. As I only ride drop bar bikes or flat bars lower than saddle height I couldn't get on with anything other than the low bar S-type. HOWEVER - The S-type is limited in the front luggage you can carry.
The lower gearing option can be done after market for the cost of a £20 chainring.
Rack is great if you can get it in the budget - primarily for pushing the thing around!


----------



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2015)

https://cycleworks.co.uk/2015/product/brompton-h-type-custom

Or this,lbs.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Apr 2015)

Thanks FF I will definitely try before I buy, cycleworks custom build doesn't show in the link but for around the K I seem to get most of what I need. I will add the dynamo and saddle bag after.


----------



## jay clock (5 Apr 2015)

I have an S3L and love it. I bought it as it came from the shop with standard 50T ring and changed that immediately to a 44T. Steady flat roads in London I am spinning along between 2nd and 3rd gear. First is fine for hills. I like to spin not grind.

After a pu****ure in week 1 I changed the standard Brompton tyres for Schwalbes (even then I had one p* front and rear and have put extra insulating tape round the rim tape which is where the problem occurred.

Personally I chose S bars as I feel even they are quite high. The other bars look totally crap in my view too!

Saddle wise I have a Brooks on my tourer but sticking 100% with the standard one on the Brompton. Very comfortable, lighter, and has a hand grip moulding for lifting the bike


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2015)

I'm going to argue for the 3 speed, North Manchester, Pennine rolling routes with some short sharp shock hills and long drags too, I'm fine on my standard 3 speed & I ain't no superman, if I was to switch number or ratio, I'd be looking for a tad more pace on the flat, as I spin out at speed before I grind to a halt on hills.

I like the S bars for the more regular Hybrid/MTB feel, you are a little more tilted forwards than the other taller bar types. I think the S bars are nicer aesthetically too. 

Most stuff can be retro fitted when money allows but if you are thinking about having a rear rack, then spec it from the start, they are apparently a PITA to fit after market, needing new rear mudguard too and not as simple as a couple of Allen bolts into the frame like a regular bike would. 

I didn't bother with a rack on mine, I think they look pig ugly for some but not massive utility benefit, A front block and appropriate front luggage when you have the spare £100 or so, IMO is better spent money. 

If I had the money I'd have gone for a dynamo system from the off too & if you're planning on a grand spend, you'll be looking at Shimano rather than SON. Other peoples opinion seems to be that the financial difference is worth it. Maybe one to wait for and use decent battery lights and await the funds to SON it rather than switch one dynamo wheel for another?

I've got standard tyres on mine too and haven't got a problem with them, although I am quite attentive to their inflation and cleaning any little bits out of them.

Extendable seatpost?? I'm 5'10-11 and use the standard seatpost at full extension, with the pentaclip as low as it can go in its small range of adjustment.

Forget the pump that comes with the bike, its really not all that, there's many mini pumps out there that will put 100 psi in on the road far quicker and more easily. 

Ezy wheels do make a positive difference whether you have a rack or not.

Pedals: I like the standard Brommy ones, I find them plenty grippy whether wearing smooth sole work shoes or adidas samba or trainer type soles.

You mention Decathlon, they do a nice LED light/reflector unit that will replace the Brommy rear reflector and is low profile enough not to catch the ground when folded and wheeled along. 

Saddle, entirely up to you, I've just put a well broken in B17 narrow on mine but only cos it was going begging otherwise, the standard new style Brommy saddle is a perfectly comfy and easy riding place to sit. Mine is now on my older work runabout folder.

Edit: One thing I've done recently is switch the foam grips for proper rubber ones, I wish I'd done that on the day I bought the bike. With hindsight, the foam ones are very poor - be aware tho, they are glued on so take care getting them off with a sharp object and of the need to clean the bars before putting other grips on.


----------



## jay clock (5 Apr 2015)

Good point about the lights. I have a Smart one under the saddle plus the one mentioned above that replaces the reflector and is great as a fit and forget one just in case. See here http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ls-812-t...e+Comparison&gclid=CKzRlPH9j74CFTQQtAodXRIAXw

Re the seat post I am very lucky that fully up is absolutely perfect for me. They now do a special device that allows shorter people to preset the height


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2015)

^^^^ +1 that link is the light I mention, cheers JC for mitigating my laziness


----------



## The Jogger (6 Apr 2015)

I filled out the online form for c2w last night but I noticed they wanted the signed hard copy returned by today (I need to pay more attention to the company intranet) they will either approve or tell me to catch the next window in Sept ish.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Apr 2015)

The paperwork arrived today, so I've signed it and will hand delivered to HR on Fri, ten days later I will have the C2W vouchers to buy........


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> The paperwork arrived today, so I've signed it and will hand delivered to HR on Fri, ten days later I will have the C2W vouchers to buy........


Yaaaa hooooo!
Fingers crossed :-)

My employer has just siigned-up to the C2W scheme .... I fancy an S-type single-speed Brompton without guards or rack ...


----------



## The Jogger (8 Apr 2015)

I was thinking of the S type for the back, it being more upright.


----------



## jay clock (9 Apr 2015)

the S type is the lowest bars though....


----------



## The Jogger (9 Apr 2015)

jay clock said:


> the S type is the lowest bars though....



Oh, I thought they were raised more?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Apr 2015)

The S stem is slightly longer but as the bars are flat, they end up being lower than the M bars. I couldn't get on with M bars, a bit flexi and too upright. The butterfly bars I didn't try as they look ugly to my eye. The S bars put you in a riding position like on a standard flat bar mountain bike (but narrower bars).

The front luggage system is a MUCH better option than the ugly heavy rear rack. The S front bag is a reasonable size so unless you are touring and need both front and rear luggage I'd just look to upgrade to front luggage at some point in the future.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> I was thinking of the S type for the back, it being more upright.


As others have said, the S-type is the lowest bar option. I'm 5'9" with ~32" inside leg and I have the standard seatpost at pretty much full extension and the saddle is just higher than the S-bars. Al my bikes apart from the BSA shopper are this way and I prefer it.
Also, as @T4tomo states the front luggage is great, but the S-type has less options if you want to fit the bigger bags for touring etc. Rear Saddlebags and beam racks work fine.
On the S-type it seems that Ergon Bars with bar-ends are de-rigeur, they certainly help.


----------



## The Jogger (9 Apr 2015)

Ah I just checked, I meant H-type bars.........


----------



## The Jogger (9 Apr 2015)

Got paperwork signed off today will hand deliver to HR tomorrow.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Oh, I thought they were raised more?


S type gives you more of a raked forward MTB style ride than the M,P or H types that are more Dutch bike sit up and beg.

The S is still quite an upright ride, my manky neck copes quite happily & IMO it does feel a bit racier and hunkered down than the others when riding.

Edit







We're awaiting the tram. I'm 5'11 normal length arms and legs, this is my regular riding set up, seatpost fully extended, pentaclip half way & saddle rails at the top of it and I touch the floor with tip toes. As said, dodgy neck but I'm completely comfy on this.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Apr 2015)

Ok, I went to the local Brompton supplier today with a few ideas in my head and basically stuck to it and took some advice from the sales guy. I have opted for the H style bars, marathon plus tyres, six speed, guards no rack ( as advised by the guy in the shop) Now if I want the tempest blue, which I think looks cracker, I will have to wait five weeks otherwise I can have it in black off the shelf. So now I am thinking on that one.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Apr 2015)

I can't really advocate patience as I took mine off the shelf in black there and then, perfectly happy with the black but having already got one, I'll be happier to wait and have a real bright zingy next one. I rather fancy an orange frame & contrasty extremities.


----------



## The Jogger (24 Apr 2015)

I got my letter of collection but I thought I had to wait on the voucher as previously. Apparently not, I called the hot line at Halfords, told them I wanted to use an lbs in Petersfield, they are on their network, I told them what I was after, next thing I had an email saying it was ordered through that shop. A H6L I need to call in on Monday (working tomorrow) and see what's what or maybe pick it up. 

I blame FF


----------



## The Jogger (27 Apr 2015)

Got it! 

H6L Black, Marathon tyres and Brooks saddle. I have a C bag on order,


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Apr 2015)

Another one in the fold (IGMC)


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Got it!
> 
> H6L Black, Marathon tyres and Brooks saddle. I have a C bag on order,


Waheeeey 

Road-test and pictures required!
Been riding along a Swiss valley on mine this evening, last week Denmark. Chuffin' brilliant!


----------



## The Jogger (27 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Waheeeey
> 
> Road-test and pictures required!
> Been riding along a Swiss valley on mine this evening, last week Denmark. Chuffin' brilliant!



WOW I can't wait to get riding mine in Spain, been practising folding and unfolding.


----------



## annedonnelly (27 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Been riding along a Swiss valley on mine this evening, last week Denmark. Chuffin' brilliant!



And I get excited when I go south of the river into Gateshead!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Apr 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> And I get excited when I go south of the river into Gateshead!!


You get excited by Gateshead?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You get excited by Gateshead?


It is a foreign country .....


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> I got my letter of collection but I thought I had to wait on the voucher as previously. Apparently not, I called the hot line at Halfords, told them I wanted to use an lbs in Petersfield, they are on their network, I told them what I was after, next thing I had an email saying it was ordered through that shop. A H6L I need to call in on Monday (working tomorrow) and see what's what or maybe pick it up.
> 
> I blame FF


LBS in Petersfield- Owens by any chance?


----------



## The Jogger (28 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> LBS in Petersfield- Owens by any chance?



No, Cycle Works, friendly and helpful.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Apr 2015)

Well I just had my first ride on the Brommie and I have to say it was fun, great fun. The gears are different but will get use to that, I might even let it have it's first commute tomorrow instead of my Boardman Cx which I thought was the ideal commute bike, Clapham to Hammersmith then Hammersmith to Waterloo should be a proper little test run.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Well I just had my first ride on the Brommie and I have to say it was fun, great fun. The gears are different but will get use to that, I might even let it have it's first commute tomorrow instead of my Boardman Cx which I thought was the ideal commute bike, Clapham to Hammersmith then Hammersmith to Waterloo should be a proper little test run.


Go for it!
I've been out for another blat this evening along the flat roads of this Swiss valley. An absolute hoot. What's more it's a head-turner. I keep having to give fold demos, I should be on a commission!


----------



## jay clock (28 Apr 2015)

@The Jogger what time you leaving Clapham?


----------



## The Jogger (28 Apr 2015)

jay clock said:


> @The Jogger what time you leaving Clapham?



Hi @jay clock I'll be at Clapham about 11:05 get a lateish start tomorrow.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Go for it!
> I've been out for another blat this evening along the flat roads of this Swiss valley. An absolute hoot. What's more it's a head-turner. I keep having to give fold demos, *I should be on a commission!*



You should, you sold it to me...............thanks for that


----------



## the_mikey (28 Apr 2015)

It's Brompton O'clock?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> You should, you sold it to me...............thanks for that


Welcome!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2015)

the_mikey said:


> It's Brompton O'clock?


Always!
I feel I need a Union Jack flying from mine as a zoom around Europe astounding people here and there :-)


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2015)

Well first commute today, got to London and it was lashing rain, so it remained folded. However on my return it was nice and dry so I did the 5 1/2 m @ 11mph to Waterloo. I loved it but was under pressure to make the train. I still haven't got the hang of the gears so I think I just kept it in top and there you have it. It was great at nipping in and out of the traffic. I won't break any records but I didn't buy it for that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Well first commute today, got to London and it was lashing rain, so it remained folded. However on my return it was nice and dry so I did the 5 1/2 m @ 11mph to Waterloo. I loved it but was under pressure to make the train. I still haven't got the hang of the gears so I think I just kept it in top and there you have it. It was great at nipping in and out of the traffic. I won't break any records but I didn't buy it for that.


Wuss 

I rode mine to Liechtenstein and back this evening .....


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wuss
> 
> I rode mine to Liechtenstein and back this evening .....
> 
> ...



Barsteward  lucky barsteward..................I did cycle past Kensington Palace, Buck Palace and the Palace of Westminster you win though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Barsteward  lucky barsteward..................I did cycle past Kensington Palace, Buck Palace and the Palace of Westminster you win though.


Lucky? Maybe, but for me London cycling is my favourite .....


----------



## The Jogger (16 May 2015)

Still waiting for my C bag, they said they ordered it when I bought the bike, saying in within a few days and they would text me. Come the Saturday I rang them, three weeks later I rang them, I was promised one would be on the van from their Leatherhead branch tomorrow (Thursday) so I turned up but the bag didn't. Another order to Brompton has gone in and I'm still waiting. So much for supporting your LBS bollox. Cycle Works don't seem to.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 May 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Still waiting for my C bag, they said they ordered it when I bought the bike, saying in within a few days and they would text me. Come the Saturday I rang them, three weeks later I rang them, I was promised one would be on the van from their Leatherhead branch tomorrow (Thursday) so I turned up but the bag didn't. Another order to Brompton has gone in and I'm still waiting. So much for supporting your LBS bollox. Cycle Works don't seem to.



Two things may be at play here.

Brompton are notoriously difficult for dealers to deal with.

The company is supposed to have improved in the last year or two, but your dealer may be getting promises from Brompton that are not being kept.

You are a cycle to work customer which means your dealer 'loses' £100 or so to the scheme.

Of course, the dealer shouldn't regard you as a second class customer, but it may be more effort would have been made to get the bag had you paid for the bike in cash.


----------



## The Jogger (16 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Two things may be at play here.
> 
> Brompton are notoriously difficult for dealers to deal with.
> 
> ...


 

I hear what you're saying but I did pay cash for the bag so really it is a completely separate transaction


----------



## Pale Rider (19 May 2015)

The Jogger said:


> I hear what you're saying but I did pay cash for the bag so really it is a completely separate transaction



Inability to supply a popular accessory is poor.

I would be hacked off, same as you.

But don't let it spoil your enjoyment of the bike, they are excellent, as you may already know.


----------



## The Jogger (20 May 2015)

PR it certainly won't stop me enjoying the fun of riding a Brommie.


----------



## The Jogger (22 May 2015)

Gosh, got a text, the bag is in, whoppee (rolls eyes)


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2015)

N


The Jogger said:


> Gosh, got a text, the bag is in, whoppee (rolls eyes)


No stopping you now!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> S type gives you more of a raked forward MTB style ride than the M,P or H types that are more Dutch bike sit up and beg.
> 
> The S is still quite an upright ride, my manky neck copes quite happily & IMO it does feel a bit racier and hunkered down than the others when riding.
> 
> ...



Is that a std seatpost or the extended, not that I want a Brompton...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a std seatpost or the extended, not that I want a Brompton...


I'm 5'11" and use a standard seatpost. Maximum extension the pentaclip is set pretty high and my Brooks saddle rails run on the bottom edge of it. I reckon all told I could use the std upto 6'1"


----------



## cisamcgu (28 May 2015)

I am almost 5'10" (commonly known as 5'9") and I use the standard seat post all the way up with the Brompton saddle in its default place. It is a _tiny _bit high for putting a foot down, but perfect when pedalling.


----------



## IBarrett (28 May 2015)

What a ride that picture is. The road surface looks like you might actually get to lift your head and look at the view too, instead of concentrating on trying to find the best bit of tarmac 6ft in front of your wheel.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2015)

IBarrett said:


> What a ride that picture is. The road surface looks like you might actually get to lift your head and look at the view too, instead of concentrating on trying to find the best bit of tarmac 6ft in front of your wheel.


Absolutely!
Both there and in rural Denmark the road surfaces are fabulous. Lots of parts of France are surprisingly good too these days compared to the UK. Oxfordshire's road surfaces are appalling.


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I am almost 5'10" (commonly known as 5'9")


5'9" going on 5'8", But isn't one's inside leg a better measure? Mine is 31" and the standard post and Brooks set at maximum height is just sufficient. Any more and it might cramp your style and the Brompton's touring potential.


----------



## cisamcgu (29 May 2015)

My inside leg is 30"


----------

